# Favorite



## Guest (May 24, 2006)

I'm kind of partial to FIFA 2005. Can't wait to play 2006!


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2006)

I still pine for the old Civilization game that was made for PC's back in 1993. I liked it better than the new versions!


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2006)

wow the ORIGINAL civilization was great! Have you played Civilization 4?
For me, i guess the best game is Counter-Strike for PC, its the game i played the most..and i still play it, anyone else a Counter-Strike fanatic?


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

im a call of duty junky


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

its all about gran turismo, or any real fps.i really like rpgs too


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

SSX was the shit


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Master of Orion 2 or Ultima 7 Black Gate/Serpent Isle.

I also used to be an addict of Master of Magic and the first few X-Com games.

I could never pick between all of them. Fortunately, I don't have to. U7 is the only one I can still play on my computers.


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

randomly, there was like a year phase where for some resaon i got real good at Star Wars: Jedi Academy...but i threw in the online game towel after that scene...

now i just play skate and shaun white snowboarding (once it comes in)


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Enigmatic said:


> now i just play skate and shaun white snowboarding (once it comes in)


Get Stoked instead of Shaun White, it's gonna be way better.


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

Wow Flick, Masters of orion 2? Such a great game! I remember playing that one for hours.

My favs are Half-Life, Half-Life 2, Counterstrike, L4D. All Valve games are epic.

For rpgs, Baldurs Gate, Neverwinter Nights so on and so on.


----------



## coffeenirvana (Dec 21, 2008)

TF2, Crysis, Tiger Woods 2008.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

YanTheMan said:


> Wow Flick, Masters of orion 2? Such a great game! I remember playing that one for hours.
> 
> My favs are Half-Life, Half-Life 2, Counterstrike, L4D. All Valve games are epic.
> 
> For rpgs, Baldurs Gate, Neverwinter Nights so on and so on.


Baldur's Gate definitely took up a lot of my time.

Of modern games, Half Life certainly takes the cake.

I'm old school when it comes to games. I have fond memories of Ultrabots from the early 90's. Mechwarrior ruled my days in the late 80's early 90's as well.

Man that stuff takes me back. Did anyone else out there ever get to go to Battletech? It was an arcade at the mall which had real pilot pods you could get in and play a mech game. You could print out your results sheets and everything. I ruled that place late nights in the mall when I was a teen. :thumbsup:


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

First Soul Reaver PS1
Little Big Planet PS3
Drakan: Ancient's Gate PS1 (Massive, little known Dragon Riding Adventure/RPG)
First Mercenaries PS2

EDIT: Forgot to throw Dragon Quest XIII in there, that was a fucking amazing game.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow I remember Drakan from my first PC I ever had. Never played the newer one on PS1.

I don't know what my favorite games are. Zelda: Ocarina of Time would definitely be up there. I get Madden about every other year, same with Tiger Woods.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

no one said fallout 3

nothing even comes remotely close to taht game.

08 game of the year (360)

cant wait for pittsburg

oh and who cares for multiplayer. You cant base a game on its multiplayer gameplay.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Ridehigh91 said:


> oh and who cares for multiplayer. You cant base a game on its multiplayer gameplay.


My guess would be people who like multiplayer would care for multiplayer, and they probably take it into account when deciding how good the game is.


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

Fallout 3 is an epic game, aswell as oblivion.

On my sega genesis I remember playing things like sonic, contra, bubsy, haha fun game alltogether.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Ehh...Landstalker, Fallout 2, Phantasy Star 2, Dragon Warrior 3.

Much like my taste in music, my taste in videogames pretty much doesn't recognize anything post 96.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

SpringheelJack said:


> my taste in videogames pretty much doesn't recognize anything post 96.


That's because all the old games had heart. Too many games today are all flash and no thunder.

I forgot to mention the Space Quest series. Those games probably had more influence on my weird sense of humor than anything else except Mystery Science Theater. Plus, those games helped me tone my perfect Gary Owens impersonation. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

I think it's just that new games hold your hand too much. They spend so much time, money and effort on games these days they want to make sure everyone "experiences everything". Those RPGs I mentioned, my fondest memories of them involve barely surviving brutally difficult dungeons, often crawling back to town with one guy barely alive, praying that I didn't get a random encounter, and that if I did, I could run.

These days, every RPG offers easy ways to escape every dungeon, waypoints to heal, and they're all just set pieces for the next cutscene. There's no tension, they hand you the ending.

Hell, maybe it's just that I'm not 12 anymore.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

I played all the Space Quest games, the Hero's Quest, King's Quest.. all that Sierra stuff, and I loved it. Then I played the Lucas Arts games like Monkey Island, Day of the Tentacle, Grim Fandango, and Full Throttle and it made me realize something. 

Those Sierra games have you dying left and right. You walk too close to a cliff.. goodbye, hope you saved recently. Open a door.. goodbye, hope you saved recently. Click a little too close to the banister on the stairwell.. goodbye, hope you saved recently. Fall asleep outside the town.. goodbye, hope you saved recently. Go over and investigate those flashing lights.. goodbye, hope you saved recently. 

I understand the getting back to town with one guy left alive and hoping no random encounters happen... in RPG's. But there's a limit to where the dying goes from being something you get satisfaction out of dodging to somethng completely counter-productive b/c you have to save your game between every click, especially in those adventure/quest games. 

I also agree that a lot of games lack that certain something today. Fewer and fewer games these days are worth the plastic disc they're printed on, even tho developing them costs three times as much as your typical PS2 game. But that's b/c the graphics processors are so supercharged that devs have to sink 90% of their budget into the art and programming alone... which leaves little to nothing for real writers to devleop a storyline, good dialogue, and characters that are worth a damn. 

The last good game I played was Little Big Planet. It's an amazing concept: Give the gamers a robust level editor (and believe me, LBP's is ROBUST) and let the gamers make the levels. I haven't played the same level in LBP twice and I've had the game for three months. You'd be shocked at just how creative some of these levels are. With the real-physics engine, folks have made *working* two cylinder engines, boxer engines, mechanical calculators, and even a mechanical AI for playing tic-tac-toe.... Things the game designers never thought of or even figured were possible.

Granted, it's a different genre than the tsunami of dime-a-dozen FPS's we've seen the past three years, but that's what the industry needs, and that's what the industry is sorely lacking - creativity.

EDIT: In saying that, be aware I'm picking up Killzone 2 this Friday. The most beautiful game on any console anywhere to date, but it's still an FPS. I've read the reviews and played the demo... It's a GREAT FPS, and a shitload of fun. But at the end of the day, like Halo, Gears, Resistance, Unreal Tourney, Doom, Quake (list goes on ad nauseum) it's still just another FPS on the giant pile of FPS games.. And there's no end in sight.. It's just one FPS after the other after the other. The only variation is: shooting or chopping or spells, aliens or bad humans or zombies, sci-fi or modern or medieval.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

MunkySpunk said:


> I played all the Space Quest games, the Hero's Quest, King's Quest.. all that Sierra stuff, and I loved it. Then I played the Lucas Arts games like Monkey Island, Day of the Tentacle, Grim Fandango, and Full Throttle and it made me realize something.


I love all of those games. Nothing will ever replace the classics. As much as I enjoyed Half Life and Psychonauts, I will always have a soft spot for those old games. I even tried to buy an old computer with windows 95 so I could go back to playing some of them.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> Those Sierra games have you dying left and right. You walk too close to a cliff.. goodbye, hope you saved recently. Open a door.. goodbye, hope you saved recently. Click a little too close to the banister on the stairwell.. goodbye, hope you saved recently. Fall asleep outside the town.. goodbye, hope you saved recently. Go over and investigate those flashing lights.. goodbye, hope you saved recently.


Yeah, there's definitely a line. Anyone ever play the original Bard's Tale? That game had no interest in doing anything other than beating the living snot out of you. Clearly I'm not opposed to a little level grinding, but that game forced you to grind for an hour to make it another 10 steps.

Those old adventure games are a little different in that they tended to be based on trial and error, and since you didn't have hit points, the only possible penalty for error was death. Shadowgate was one of my favorite games of all time, and it killed you if you looked at it the wrong way. Then they came out with a sequel for the N64 that took out the death penalty, and it just wasn't fun. You feel like you're just brute forcing a password, because you keep clicking until you get it right, there's incentive to succeed, but no incentive to not fail.

The FPS craze will die down eventually. Before that was the MMORPG craze, before that the RTS craze, before that the fighting game craze, etc. I think it's that great games create an appetite for more of the same type of game, and people will settle for rehashes of CoD4/Starcraft/Street Fighter II or whatever for awhile, but eventually they'll get sick of them. Hell, even Sierra style adventure games once flooded the market ad nauseum.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Wow King's Quest, old school stuff. Sierra games were definitely great role playing, problem solving games I enjoyed playing back in the day. For FPS, that's here to stay. Quake made it pretty much over-the-top with Quake 1 and the clan wars started from there I believe. Quake 1 always will remain a favorite as I shun the rest of the Quake series, just could not match the gameplay of the first with the grappling/RL/GL combination and reload speeds. 

The original CoD still is my best of that series by far to the rest of them. Starcraft has shown popularity in over 10+ years of it being out there with no sequel yet out there although there is one in the works to come out soon. SC is original in its style to stand out from the rest IMO, I always enjoyed playing it before too many people starting investing in the hacks. 

Been mainly a PC gamer for years since HS up to now, but went back to console with the lack of decent games out there on the PC for a duration of time. Right now it's GoW 2 mainly. Once old school Bionic Commando comes out for the PC, I'll hop back on that. If you haven't seen previews for it, check it out. Gonna completely blow away the rest of the games in that genre out of the water.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2009)

for old games...perfect dark (the original not the crappy 2nd one) and definetly the original metal gear solid game for PS1.

for newer games, all of the metal gear solid games, resident evil 4, and all half life games. cannot wait for resident evil 5!


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

I read that RE5 single player is short short short. Read up on that before you run out and buy it. It may just be a renter.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2009)

I didn't mean it in the sense of 'people will get sick of those games', I meant that eventually the demand for that type of game will go down, because people will get sick of 2nd and 3rd rate knockoffs of those games. For every Street Fighter II there are two dozen Clay Fighters. Just like movies, people liked Saw, so they made Saw 2-60, and about a billion other c-grade horror movies. Now they're starting to peter out, because not as many people are willing to pay $10 to see any movie that seems like Saw anymore.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

seattleshredder said:


> im a call of duty junky


how do you even find a 3 year old thread?


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Killzone 2 out tomorrow!! Unless you were lucky enough to live by a place that broke the street date. But I wasn't.



jmacphee9 said:


> how do you even find a 3 year old thread?


By obeying the cardinal rule of forum etiquette:


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm dying to get some more info on Forza 3. It's supposed to be out for Christmas, but they should have a car/track list by now.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

I am into RPGs mostly, but I don't play them like I used to... my computer is outdated and the last games system I had was the original XBOX
Favorite game of all time? Probably Morrowind... I sunk way too much time into that game. I'm pretty sure my old roommate didn't pass his last class and graduate college because of it.

Other good ones are Fallout, Final Fantasy 2, ChronoTrigger, Oblivion, and Diablo 2. The first Knights of the Old Republic was awesome just because the story was insanely good.

I'm dying to play Fallout 3 but my computer won't run it. I ran Oblivion at a decent rate, but I guess my graphics card sux


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

The first 2 Fallout games were epic. I haven't played 3, though.

I loved Oblivion. I might play that again soon if I can get my work done. 24 articles in 1 day. I might have a brain made of jell-o by tomorrow.

So I'm just wondering if anyone is as major a dork as me. Anyone here play the X games? I'm currently playing X3 Terran Conflict and I love it.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> The first 2 Fallout games were epic. I haven't played 3, though.
> 
> I loved Oblivion. I might play that again soon if I can get my work done. 24 articles in 1 day. I might have a brain made of jell-o by tomorrow.
> 
> So I'm just wondering if anyone is as major a dork as me. Anyone here play the X games? I'm currently playing X3 Terran Conflict and I love it.


I loved Oblivion too. But (you knew this was coming) it got old. I mean, it took time to get old... I was hooked for a few months. But the only variety is if you're in a temple, cave, or castle, and how big the bad guy you're hacking at is. Sure, the storyline was good, the one for the Shivering Isles even better... But strip that away, and every quest is trying to find an item in a chest guarded by a horde of beasties somewhere. Nothing's wrong with that, the game is a great interpretation on an old theme, and will always have a great place on my shelf, but it just got old.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

MunkySpunk said:


> I loved Oblivion too. But (you knew this was coming) it got old. I mean, it took time to get old... I was hooked for a few months. But the only variety is if you're in a temple, cave, or castle, and how big the bad guy you're hacking at is. Sure, the storyline was good, the one for the Shivering Isles even better... But strip that away, and every quest is trying to find an item in a chest guarded by a horde of beasties somewhere. Nothing's wrong with that, the game is a great interpretation on an old theme, and will always have a great place on my shelf, but it just got old.


Yeah, I totally agree. I beat it a long time ago, no clue how long it has been since I played it. I like to go back and revisit my games after a couple years or so. Sometimes they are better the second time around, like the Ultima 7 games. Sometimes...not so much.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

I s'pose I don't really fit in here. I can never get into RPG games, basically because I suck at them! I can never figure out the controls. I always end up looking at the ground the whole time and never know what direction to shoot. :dunno:

Some old school games I loved include: Duck Hunt, Mario, Zelda, Tetris, Crazy Taxi, Sonic, Ray Man... 

Games I love now are Guitar Hero and Rockband of course!! A little GTA when the mood strikes. Mario Cart on the DS if I'm super bored. Ski Ball on my hubby's iPhone, that sh*t is addicting!!


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Crazy Taxi and Rayman on the Dreamcast = awesome. My wife and I have just about every console ever made so we love all the classics as well. Mario Kart on the N64 will always live on as one of the greatest console games ever IMO.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

Crazy Taxi was way too much fun 

Flick, if you're looking at revisiting Oblivion, download the mod Oscuro's Oblivion Overhaul. It completely changes the game, and makes it way better. Adds a ton of content and they make it so your enemies don't level up with you


----------



## oliveryochest (Oct 22, 2009)

Console Games
Final Fantasy, Metal Gear, God of War, Little Big Planet, Gears of War, Call of Duty, Last Reminant

PC Games
Monster Hunter, Counter Strike Source


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I should mention that I got Forza 3, CoD2: MW, Fallout 3 and Left 4 Dead 2 for Christmas.

Every single one of them is worth playing. Forza is just a better version of the second one, which is not a bad thing. 

CoD is completely addictive if you have friends that play online. 

Fallout 3 is Oblivion in the Fallout universe. It's weird, even the voice actors are the same people. The "deer penis" guy plays every single one of the Ghouls methinks. Anyways, it's still fun if not quite as epic as I would have liked. 

And L4D2 is still the best online multiplayer experience you can get.


----------

